# Useful website for the PC Delivery



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Gang!

We are excited to finally have a forum for the Performance Center Delivery customer!! This happens to be my job (do I really get paid to do this?) but I am just a big of a car nut as most of you!

While this is not an "official" BMW website, the information is quite accurate. For additional information, you can log onto: www.performancecenterdelivery.com

We look forward to seeing each of you at the Performance Center. There is NO better way to pick up a new BMW!

All the best,
Donnie Isley
BMW Driving Instructor


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Great site! See you Nov. 7th!!


----------



## ronpal (Sep 20, 2006)

Quick question. The dealer sent me my tages, I assume I just bring them along in the morning to PCD and someone can put them on? 

See you Monday morning.

Cant wait.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

willwin2day said:


> Hey Gang!
> 
> We are excited to finally have a forum for the Performance Center Delivery customer!! This happens to be my job (do I really get paid to do this?) but I am just a big of a car nut as most of you!
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

ronpal said:


> Quick question. The dealer sent me my tages, I assume I just bring them along in the morning to PCD and someone can put them on?
> 
> See you Monday morning.
> 
> Cant wait.


Yes, just bring the tags with you and we will put them on.

Look forward to seeing you soon!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Jonathan, congrats on getting the PCD forum up finally. You guys are awesome, I can't wait to return for the M-school!

Erik


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

willwin2day said:


> Hey Gang!


:wave:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Erik! I think it will help bring more exposure to our facility and what opportunities are available for BMW customers.

Prop! How is it going? Hopefully I can get donnie away from Cpt. Kirk long enough to help me answer some of the posts.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

I-Won-Today said:


> Thanks Erik! I think it will help bring more exposure to our facility and what opportunities are available for BMW customers.
> 
> Prop! How is it going? Hopefully I can get donnie away from Cpt. Kirk long enough to help me answer some of the posts.


Dammit Jim, I'm a race car driver not a teddy bear!  I wonder who the lady in the back is, she looks a tad younger than the Cap'n? :dunno:

Erik


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

Guys, this is wonderful! I'm glad to see this finally. Donnie and everyone else at the PCD are really top-notch, and I'll definitely be going back when I make my next purchase! Congrats!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

guppyflyer said:


> I wonder who the lady in the back is, she looks a tad younger than the Cap'n? :dunno:
> 
> Erik


Sadly NBCU has pulled the "Get a Life" clip from YouTube.

Elizabeth Shatner.


----------



## mosport70 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Donnie / Jonathan

My delivery last year was such a great experience... amazing! Thanks again! 

I've got to convince Prop to take the 2-day school soon. Either that or buy a 135i!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

mosport70 said:


> Hey Donnie / Jonathan
> 
> My delivery last year was such a great experience... amazing! Thanks again!
> 
> I've got to convince Prop to take the 2-day school soon. Either that or buy a 135i!


Thanks! Glad you had a great time.

I had a chance to briefly drive a 135i and that thing is BAD :bareass:!

My guess is that we will be delivering nothing but 135's and M3's in the spring of next year.


----------

